# looking for ft medical billing and/or coding job



## msty4340 (Jun 14, 2012)

MISTY DECKER
       20 Moffatt Avenue   Binghamton, NY 13901 (607) 237-4830
____________________________________________________________________________________
Experienced worker in a fast-paced production environment who completed       her medical billing and coding education while working full time.
_____________________________________________________________
Training
 Medical Terminology        Business Math and English       Office Procedures

Anatomy and Physiology      Medical Reimbursement             Microsoft
________________________________________________________________________
EDUCATION	Elmira Business and Technical Institute      2011 
Binghamton High School       1983
________________________________________________________________________
WORK HISTORY
2007- Present Cadmus Communications, a Cenveo Company 
	   Digital Print Operator- Run digital printers, send print to them through the docutech stations, quality check, books, set up machine, trouble shoot problems, general maintenance. Team environment.


1999-2007 Lexis-Nexis     Conklin, NY
	Docutech print operator- Digital printers, have to send print to the printers, quality check books, set up machine, general maintenance , trouble shoot problems, team environment. Company sold this part of the business.
____________________

Computer skills
Access, Excel, Word,   and Outlook


----------

